# Horse Falls



## xxandrea16xx (Jun 8, 2008)

I have fallen off 20 times!  
I have never gotten hurt though!
How many times have you fallen off?
Have you ever gotten hurt???
:?:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Too many to count, been hurt a lot too.


----------



## geewillikers (May 4, 2008)

...have no idea how many times I've taken a spill...

falls range from slipping off while texting bareback, to cracking my head and having amnesia for an hour, to breaking my arm, to getting bucked off with a bear on the trail...


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

lots...

I used to fall off this welsh pony everytime I rode him, his name was Hanz, he was black, really cute... He bucked me off every lesson... then Pistol came along and I came off everytime I jumped him for a long time..... then the falls got further and fewer between and then... I fell off Beauty last summer, out of nowhere, just cantering and boom, the wicked witch got me off! Then a couple weeks ago that pony reared and bucked and almost fell on me...

I must say... I dread the falls now more than I ever did before... must be an age thing.....


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't know the exact number. I've fallen off before, lots though.  Nothing major though. Recently I haven't fallen off much.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> He bucked me off every lesson...


Same with Dancer.. I fell off at least once per lesson for almost a year. Don't think she was a bucker though... lots and lots of refusals, spooks, and things like that. BLAH!


----------



## est1991 (May 28, 2008)

i've only fallen off once and that was b/c i blacked out when we were in canter. it was very strange, i just fainted and when i woke up i was on the ground with my horse looking down at me. i had no idea what happend.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

I fall sometimes when I go to water the horses... :roll: 

My hubby refers to me as "grace" lol I have fallen off of horses because of them and because of me. The most recent fall was when I was trying to adjust my stirup... I lost my balance and flop...right on the ground I went. ( it was in an arena full of people and I was able to half way disguise my fall with a half dismount, full twist, tie my shoe and look around method 8) ) I haven't fallen off of either of our new horses yet. I'm sure I will its only a matter of time. I concider a fall about like finding hay in your coat pockets...its always there just waiting for you.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Dumas'_Grrrl said:


> I fall sometimes when I go to water the horses... :roll:
> 
> My hubby refers to me as "grace" lol I have fallen off of horses because of them and because of me. The most recent fall was when I was trying to adjust my stirup... I lost my balance and flop...right on the ground I went. ( it was in an arena full of people and I was able to half way disguise my fall with a half dismount, full twist, tie my shoe and look around method 8) ) I haven't fallen off of either of our new horses yet. I'm sure I will its only a matter of time. I concider a fall about like finding hay in your coat pockets...its always there just waiting for you.


Thank you for brightening my day, DG!!! :lol:


----------



## myboydoc (May 12, 2008)

xxandrea16xx said:


> I have fallen off 20 times!
> I have never gotten hurt though!
> How many times have you fallen off?
> Have you ever gotten hurt???
> :?:


 Acually I am not lying that I have only fallen off three times and one of those times I landed on my feet so it was kind of likle an emergency dismount. I think that I have only been sore from them though. Not hurt.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Dumas, You make me proud.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)




----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I can count how many times I've fallen:

1. galloping and turning a sharp corner (slide off the side but wasn't hurt)
2. crazy tennessee walker bolted and I hit a fence (sprained ankle and gash on arm... ouch!!)
3. qh mare refused a jump and I slid off and landed on my feet!  
4. riding Jubilee in the snow; cantered bareback and slipped off the side
5. did this twice.


----------



## sempre_cantando (May 9, 2008)

My most recent fall (probably almost a year ago now) was when my horse was a little over-excited. She saw/heard/smelled/imagined something scarey, just about jumped out of her skin and shied violently. I wasn't really concentrating and so I fell off into a patch of caltrop (prickle weeds!). I had all these prickles stuck in my.... seat lol which I had to pull out, one by one, before I could get back on :evil: . I really hoped no one was watching! it makes me laugh when I think about it now lol :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I win that one...

I quit counting. I always thought it would be fun to figure out the number of times and keep track but I quit doing it. 

How many times have I gotten hurt?? hmmm without counting the scratches, cuts and bruises...I got a concussion that kept me in hospital for 3 days, and have had 9 separate surgeries to fix my pelvis and upper arm and wrist from broken bones caused by horses. Here are a few things for you to laugh at. I have a brand new x-ray I'll be posting in 2 days when I get it. Here is an old one from last month for now.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

M2G, I've seen these X-Rays a few times now, and I don't believe I've ever heard _how_ it happened - care to share? Definitely okay if you don't - my friend couldn't talk about her fall for years after it happened, but still rode.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> M2G, I've seen these X-Rays a few times now, and I don't believe I've ever heard _how_ it happened - care to share? Definitely okay if you don't - my friend couldn't talk about her fall for years after it happened, but still rode.


Don't mind at all. The arm and wrist one is from a fall during a jumping lesson. We were in a grass ring, took a stride out and landed on the oxer  
The other one was also from a fall. Once again in an evil grass ring. I don't seem to have good falling technique and hit the ground like a bag of potatoes :?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Here are today's updated x-rays: The left side (or the right side when looking at the picture straight on) is what I had fixed 3 weeks ago.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Ouch still doesn't look 100% right... :?


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Looks like you will have s atought time getting through airport security! :lol: 

Are you feeling OK? :shock: 3 weeks isn't very long ago. I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You know what I don't even set anything off! I have a letter in my passport for that reason but I don't actually set anything off.


----------



## est1991 (May 28, 2008)

OWWW, i got sore from just looking at those x-rays. omg, that must've hurt. hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------

